# Miami man shot dead after eating another man's face.



## MelodieOctavia (May 28, 2012)

During the mass exodus to South Beach for the Urban Beach Week hip-hop festival, A Miami Road Ranger spotted a naked homeless man attacking fellow homeless man, whom was also naked, taking bites out of his face. 
The policeman shouted on his bullhorn for the assailant to back away from the man, but ignored the orders with flesh still hanging from his teeth. The policeman then opened fire, fatally wounding the homeless attacker. 
It is speculated the attacker was suffering from "cocaine psychosis". The homeless victim is currently in critical condition with half of his face chewed off, among other serious injuries.





Source

Cocaine is a helluva drug.


----------



## xylos (May 28, 2012)

First words that came to mind: Zombie Outbreak


----------



## Hells Malice (May 28, 2012)

Friend already showed me this beginning of the zombie apocalypse yesterday.

All I could say was "and no one got video of this?"


----------



## AlanJohn (May 28, 2012)

I'm officially becoming a redneck if it turns out to be a zombie outbreak.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 28, 2012)

This was already posted in the EoF by Anal John. Should be in General Off Topic, too.

EDIT: http://gbatemp.net/topic/327656-zombie-apocalypse-has-begun/


----------



## tommyt (May 28, 2012)

Source doesn't work.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 28, 2012)

Sick. Initially I thought the attacker was starving to death but then again why would he eat a face?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 28, 2012)

source fixed


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 28, 2012)

cue Hannibal Lecter reference. But seriously that is disturbing.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 28, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> This was already posted in the EoF by Anal John. Should be in General Off Topic, too.
> 
> EDIT: http://gbatemp.net/topic/327656-zombie-apocalypse-has-begun/



Just wondering. Why should it be in General Off-Topic?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 28, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...



First I've heard of it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 28, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > This was already posted in the EoF by Anal John. Should be in General Off Topic, too.
> ...


USN is supposedly supposed to be for more gaming/technology type news while general off topic would be for things like people eating faces. Or so I'm told.


----------



## rock7 (May 28, 2012)

it´s a beginning of a t-virus outbreak

run to the hills!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishaman P (May 28, 2012)

The only thing I thought about when I read this was how dirty the hobo's face could have been.  YUCK.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 28, 2012)

You know the system is going to shit when a cop shoots someone for eating.


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2012)

Now that is some rather disturbing news


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 28, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> You know the system is going to shit when a cop shoots someone for eating.


Yeah, cannibalism should be universally accepted along with murder, that way no one goes hungry and we all get sick and die.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 28, 2012)

nobody thought that umbrella started making B.O.W?


----------



## Hadrian (May 28, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> This was already posted in the EoF by Anal John. Should be in General Off Topic, too.
> 
> EDIT: http://gbatemp.net/t...ypse-has-begun/


Yay wannabe mods!

We've had none gaming news here posted many times.


----------



## AetherMaster (May 28, 2012)

Am I the only one who immediately thought of "Llamas with Hats" where Carl says "Raw face is just gross..."??


----------



## DeMoN (May 28, 2012)

Authorities blame this on a new form of LSD, but I think we all know the truth.


----------



## jonesman99 (May 28, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Sick. Initially I thought the attacker was starving to death but then again why would he eat a face?


Because someone already ate the dxck... funny? No? Ok.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 28, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


It's a lot better when the USN is gaming/technology related.
Wow, I still remember when every 2nd thread in the USN was always "somebody killed somebody because of a game/console".


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> I'm officially becoming a redneck if it turns out to be a zombie outbreak.


Wait... You aren't one already?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 28, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm officially becoming a redneck if it turns out to be a zombie outbreak.
> ...


He's not even a little bit redneck. Have you ever met a redneck?


----------



## Snailface (May 28, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Friend already showed me this beginning of the zombie apocalypse yesterday.
> 
> All I could say was "and no one got video of this?"


Got your video right here 

[yt]skm3iXz9qSU[/yt]


----------



## AlanJohn (May 28, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm officially becoming a redneck if it turns out to be a zombie outbreak.
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 28, 2012)

oshiiiit. zombie apocalypse.



> 5/16: McArthur High School HazMat Situation: Students, Teachers Decontaminated After Breaking Out In Rash [1] http://www.huffingto..._n_1521764.html
> 
> 5/19: No confirmation on chemical at Fort Lauderdale International Airport [2] http://www.wptv.com/...in-hazmat-scare
> 
> ...




http://pastebin.com/tQpynGDX


----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> oshiiiit. zombie apocalypse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You all laughed at me! You all called me mad and crazy, well who mad crazy now???!?!?


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> You all laughed at me! You all called me mad and crazy, well who mad crazy now???!?!?


I'd say those guys going around biting people. 


Oh, and you.


----------



## The Milkman (May 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> oshiiiit. zombie apocalypse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh great, the infection is starting in Florida... there goes my summer


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 28, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udNHsk57f24[/youtube]


----------



## Jax (May 28, 2012)

More like PCP, not cocaine.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Lurch


----------



## nando (May 28, 2012)

First thing i wondered is why were they naked


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 28, 2012)

What the fuck?


----------



## paulfalcon (May 28, 2012)

And they said the human race advanced? Looks to me like we are degenerating now...


----------



## xdmario1 (May 28, 2012)

brb, buying shotgun.


----------



## jonesman99 (May 28, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > oshiiiit. zombie apocalypse.
> ...


Ahh... you still sound a little crazy there...


----------



## Catastrophic (May 28, 2012)

These zombie outbreak posts are hilarious! Note how none of the people who were bitten are told to have shown any aggressive behavior afterwards.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 28, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > oshiiiit. zombie apocalypse.
> ...


Actually, its just that Florida is batshit insane. I watch Nash's "Wtf is wrong with you?" and their stories are often Florida based.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2012)

Zombie outbreak? More like crazy people doing crazy shit when on drugs.


----------



## Rydian (May 28, 2012)

Catastrophic said:


> These zombie outbreak posts are hilarious! Note how none of the people who were bitten are told to have shown any aggressive behavior afterwards.


They're not serious.  They're _meant_ to be like that.


----------



## Gahars (May 29, 2012)

Zombie Apocalypse? _Please_. Bite me.

Did not mean that literally, by the way.


----------



## freaksloan (May 29, 2012)

This is not something you could even make up, it is so messed up it has to be true.


----------



## The Milkman (May 29, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



CORRECTION.
Florida is full of mostly retirees who do pretty much nothing. That's NORTH Florida or Panhandle.

The Keys are full of the same thing but with younger families and children.

South Florida is full of Low to Middle Class families who work for a living and don't have time for bullshit other then a festival or park Jazz (whatever the fuck that is)

*MIAMI*, IS FULL OF BALLS TO THE WALL, BATSHIT CRAZY PEOPLE.

All the rest of Florida (other then Orlando which nobody other then people who live in Orlando really care about anymore) is sane, normal, and quite boring.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 29, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Friend already showed me this beginning of the zombie apocalypse yesterday.
> 
> All I could say was "and no one got video of this?"



video? u wanna see the zombie action or two men naked?

terrible news still but good job policeman


----------



## Hells Malice (May 29, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > Friend already showed me this beginning of the zombie apocalypse yesterday.
> ...



As tempting as two naked homeless dudes are, i'm going to have to go with the "I wanna see the harbinger of the zombie apocalypse eatin' some face" option.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 29, 2012)

soulx said:


> oshiiiit. zombie apocalypse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, it has come to this...

Shocking news nonetheless. Cannibalism is always bad, but why the face? The thigh or arms are far easier to chew and are fleshier.


----------



## Paarish (May 29, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > oshiiiit. zombie apocalypse.
> ...


 since when did zombies ever use logic?
Now shut up, grab a weapon and follow me!


----------



## nando (May 29, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Shocking news nonetheless. Cannibalism is always bad, but why the face? The thigh or arms are far easier to chew and are fleshier.




no it's not. the skin is tougher and everyone knows the cheeks are the tastiest part of any animal.


----------

